# Asking (in Romanian) for her fathers permission



## romeo_in_romanian

Hi all,

As this is my first thread, my learning of the language is based solely around my love for a beautiful Romanian girl. This particular post is trying to short-cut to something I need sooner than my learning (very beginner at the moment) will get me to.

I couldn't find this anywhere else on the forum anything on this (sorry if I missed it). In the UK (and I believe also in Romania) it is customary to ask a girls father for his permission to propose to his daughter.

Is there a common phrase or translation to:


> I would like to ask for your permission to ask <daughters name> for her hand in marriage.


or:


> I would like your blessing to marry <daughters name>.


----------



## irinet

Hi, 
To your request,  the answer sounds like this: "Aș dori să vă cer mâna fiicei/fetei dumneavoastră" (literally: I'd like to ask for you daughter 's hand).  (very formal) 
Less formal and more friendly: "Noi vrem să ne căsătorim(1st person in the plural)  și am dori să ne dați permisiunea" (We'd like to have your permission to get married). 
There are also other ways for proposals,  so,  wait to see new male variants.


----------



## romeo_in_romanian

Mulțumesc

I'll try with:


> Aș dori să vă cer mâna fiicei dumneavoastră



Now I need to work on my pronunciation somehow, clearly my normal go-to person on this subject can't be used.


----------



## romeo_in_romanian

I don't suppose anyone can check my pronounciation on this phrase can they? This is one instance I can't ask the girlfriend for guidance.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P2patiHA5Z

Sorry about the noise, the best place I could find after work was a street behind Oxford st. in London


----------



## irinet

Hi, 
Your pronunciation is fine. Could you stress the verb 'dori' like this: "do -* 'ri*",  and not " 'dori'? You may think of the way you sing: " Do - Re -  Mi", etc. 
If not,  it' s fine,  everyone will smile happy!


----------



## romeo_in_romanian

Mulțumesc

Now I just have to find a time I can call her dad (with her mum on standby as his english is not too strong). And perhaps a shot of palinka for Dutch (or should that be Romanian) Courage.


----------



## romeo_in_romanian

Hi,
Sorry for the slow response.

Thank you for your help. Her parents were both very impressed.

I asked her the follow up question in Sighișoara!

Here is a recreation of her saying Da!
http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...=1f5c32ddc58d1c56f49de4952fa973b0&oe=55596C3B


----------

